# Meet Johnny



## happybleats

Hubby was asked if we could take in another mini donkey...Johnny was brought home when he was not even old enough to ween...tossed in the back yard to run with dogs...the back yard was a wood fence so he never saw past the pickets...once he got bigger he was no longer wanted..this lady My hubby met took him in .... Johnny had no friends to play with here either..she just needed to get him away from theother home until she could find him a better place..well we certainly didnt need another donkey or any animal for that matter...we picked Johnny up last night..it was dark dark...I told hubby...i thought Johnny might be a mini mule or something..he didnt look very donkey to me..but it was dark..and he is brown lol..so I let it go...we get home and decide its better to feed and water him in the trailer and move him to his pen in the morning...well come morning we all looked in he trailer..and then looked at each other...my 13 year old says, Mom, thats not a donkey lol..I tell her, No, its not..lol....So Meet Johnny, our new pony!! he is about 8 months old...Ok...so does he look pot bellied to any horse knowledge folks..hay belly , worm belly or ??? I got his halter off which was too tight, left a mark...but I think he will settle in just fine..Now we need to decide what to do with him lol...


----------



## happybleats

Oops...forgot his pic lol..


----------



## dnchck

happybleats said:


> Hubby was asked if we could take in another mini donkey...Johnny was brought home when he was not even old enough to ween...tossed in the back yard to run with dogs...the back yard was a wood fence so he never saw past the pickets...once he got bigger he was no longer wanted..this lady My hubby met took him in .... Johnny had no friends to play with here either..she just needed to get him away from theother home until she could find him a better place..well we certainly didnt need another donkey or any animal for that matter...we picked Johnny up last night..it was dark dark...I told hubby...i thought Johnny might be a mini mule or something..he didnt look very donkey to me..but it was dark..and he is brown lol..so I let it go...we get home and decide its better to feed and water him in the trailer and move him to his pen in the morning...well come morning we all looked in he trailer..and then looked at each other...my 13 year old says, Mom, thats not a donkey lol..I tell her, No, its not..lol....So Meet Johnny, our new pony!! he is about 8 months old...Ok...so does he look pot bellied to any horse knowledge folks..hay belly , worm belly or ??? I got his halter off which was too tight, left a mark...but I think he will settle in just fine..Now we need to decide what to do with him lol...


I want to see him!! I love ponies! Can't see pics yet


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## dnchck

omg,, i just saw him..i love him !! he looks like the little guys i had growing up! If you don't want to keep him ,,can you ship him to N.h,. please! lol..Lucky U!


----------



## happybleats

LOL...That would be a long trip lol...I started working with him right away today...he was not handled much..but I got him to cme to me with our the lure of food lol..and was able to remove his halter..brush him downa nd love all over him..he led pretty well too...so maybe when he was tiny they did more with him?? at any rate..never owned a pony so just wanted to be sure that ponchy belly was normal lol..we will have him gelded if we keep him..as you can see from the pic..Timothy (our Great Dane) was quite interested in this fat little creature lol


----------



## dnchck

I'll take him,, he could have alot of fun with my niggis!! Is he a shetland? I had those when i was a teen!


----------



## happybleats

from our quick research, yes I think he is a shetland....right now he does not like any animal..he is fasinated with Timothy but went after a chicken and a cat when they got in is pen...he will need work lol...but he has tender sweet eyes..


----------



## nancy d

We all know Johnny going to have a great spoiled life. What a cutie!


----------



## BCG

Adorable! Sad someone kept a halter on long enough to scar the nose like that. Poor baby. Glad he's found a good home now.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww so adorable  I nearly lost my tea reading your post on how you came about him and saw him in the light and realized he isn't a donkey :ROFL:
That is too funny , lol….So glad he fell in your hands Cathy , at least he will have a wonderful happy healthy life now  Good luck with him and keep us updated on his progress ! I was just going to ask you how all your donkey are doing and i find this thread :shocked:


----------



## Bree_6293

That belly isn't right. In my opinion he needs to be wormed. It is also a bit of grass/ hay belly as he has a real lack of top line.


----------



## happybleats

lol..yes the donkeys are none to pleased...kind of stuck their nose up to him lol..but when he cried out Roxie came running from the back pasture..such a beautiful sight...she was very interested in him lol..I know right nowhe is lonely being in a pen by himself...all the new noises and animals..but we are spending lots of time with him...several small sessions ...he is a doll...


----------



## Springbett Farm

He actually looks like a mini mule- his stand up mane, his tan colored nose, long ears, and horsey tail.


----------



## Dayna

I read this story to my husband and he looked at the pic and said... yeah that's not a donkey! haha but I agree does almost look like a mini mule!

Poor guy, I wonder how his growth has been affected by being weaned too early? I've been around a few ponies and that pot belly looks a bit big.

Glad you have him, he's just a cute little bug!


----------



## StaceyRosado

Either our Great Dane is monstrous or he's really small. Never seen a pony that tiny before.


----------



## kccjer

He could be a miniature horse which are really tiny! Also, my first thought was mini mule too...the ears are way too long. The mini horses I've had here have super tiny ears that get lost in their manes. 

Either way, the paunchy belly is not normal. That is usually an indicator of worms. I would give him a good deworming and some good feed and see how he does. Overall, he doesn't look too bad.


----------



## happybleats

A friend wonders if his belly is from being weened too young...like a bottle calf can do?? at any rate we will worm him...Ive been in working with him several times a day..small sessions...I see donky in his face and poofy hair on his forhead..and yes his mane, but wasnt sure if that would grow as he did or not??..Im just not sure...would be cool if he is a mini mule lol..I have a horse and doneky trainer friend Im going to ask to come check him out...see what she thinks...her animals range from a mini mule to Clydesdales!! She traines for shows, wagon pulling for weddings and such and goes to many parades...any who...I bet she can tell me once she has a look at him...His hooves are super tiny..at 8 months old..not sure he is going to grow much more..
Stacy...Timonthy is pretty big..but this little guy is a tiny tot for sure...


----------



## StaceyRosado

Well he's adorable and I wouldn't mind to much if my hubby had agreed to bring him home too.


----------



## Trickyroo

Cathy , post more pictures……pleeeeease...:hugs:
How is he doing with the other animals ? Can he see them from his pen ?
Im so curious to see how he will do since he had no companionship .
Will you eventually turn him out with someone ? Or maybe get him a kitty since he is small . Not to even be funny , i knew of a horse that had a kitty stay in his stall with him , lol…So glad you got the little guy. I agree with Stacy , i wouldn't mind if my husband brought him home either…….well maybe :scratch:


----------



## happybleats

I will take some more pics...he is in a pen that the donkeys and horse can fence visit which they do often and also shares a fence with my Does...kittens come visit too :wink: 
I know he is lonely and wants to play..but to let him out right now can end badly...the donkeys need to get used to him for a while and accept him and also him being so tiny..40 acres might be too much for him to get lost in...we do have big cats and coyotes...he would be an easy target...Once we have him trained enough to allow us to walk right up to him and mess with him we do have a smaller pasture out front we can let him roam with the horse...since seems she is more likely to accept him then the donkeys at first..in the mean time we are spending lots of time with him...

OK so a questions: if he is indeed a mini Mule..i know he would not be fertile BUT would he still need to be gelded to make a good pet??


----------



## goathiker

Yes, he needs gelded and he's not a mini mule. Just a young pony with a lot of growing and maturing to do. It's pretty easy to tell. Mules Hee haw on the end of every whinny and the hooves are elongated like burros. Mules have nipples and ponies don't.
Your horse has already told you what he is.


----------



## happybleats

thank you Jill...no hee haw at all ...just a sqeekie whinny..:wink:


----------



## Springbett Farm

I'll have to respectfully disagree with goathiker and say he has far longer ears than any horse or pony I've seen. I have a few mini horses and where he looks very similar, he also shares some features of the mini mules I've met. I do however whole heartedly agree that he should be gelded and would make a fine pet.


----------



## happybleats

Thank you Springbett... hopefully a hands on look from my friend will give more answeres...but either way..he is a sweet little man and once he finally lets me touch him..he melts into the loving


----------



## happybleats

what about a Mini Hinny???..I found a pic of one who looks just like Johnny!!...I cant wait for my firend to come see him...in the mean time...he has calmed down and likes being loved on...I need to get pic now that he is all brushed out and calm...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I think he looks more like a pony, from the face. But either way he's adoreable! I bet if you clipped him it would be easier to tell...though I'm guessing he wouldn't enjoy that very much


----------



## goathiker

Look at his sheath and see if he has nipples. They will be halfway down the sheath and stick out sideways, one on each side.


----------



## happybleats

Ill take a peek tomorrow...: )


----------



## StaceyRosado

What's a Hinny?


----------



## goathiker

A Mule has a pony/horse mother and a Donkey father. A Hinny has a donkey/burro mother and a horse/pony father. They are often quite small and are fairly rare because the donkey mothers doesn't take and carry them well.


----------



## happybleats

Yes..and johnny isnt Donkey ish at all..but not a ponyish either?? I think lol..But I did fine a pic of a hinny that looks much likehe does..the tiny little feet...big head..no real mane but a nice horse tail...oh well we will figure him out...in the mean time Im learning a lot...lol


----------



## Trickyroo

StaceyRosado said:


> What's a Hinny?


Im SO glad you asked Stacey , cause i want to know to and i didn't want to ask myself , lol&#8230;.


----------



## Trickyroo

Well Hiney is going to be a new word in my vocabulary :ROFL: 
Means something totally innocent too…..:shades:


----------



## Trickyroo

At first , i thought you guys were talking about names…..
I was like , you CANT call him Hiney !!! 
Then i re read that "Hiney" is a mix of animals , lol. 

I could just imagine trying to explain to someone that this adorable little guy is a Hiney……..Awesome , lol...


----------



## happybleats

here is a pic of a hinny I found...she was geneticlly proven...any way..reminds me of Johnny..HOWeVer..I found no teats on Johnny..but he was not happy with me checking..so Im not positive..Ill check again later...


----------



## happybleats

here is a face shot of Johnny again and one I took last night with him shareing his feed with a cat lol...He is warming up to everyone...Timothy really wants to meet him, but Im holding off for more fence visits right now...soon though...


----------



## ksalvagno

He is too cute!


----------



## happybleats

well we decided it doesnt matter if he is ponly, hinny or mule lol...( although I admit a hinny would be cool!! or even a mule) I think he will be around a while...
I didnt get back out this afternooon...tried to do toomuch too soon after the flu kicked my butt lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

Well heck yeah ! Just call him a heinz and call it a day 
He is just adorable , i love his little face , lol.. I can't wait to see how he does with your Great Dane ! I bet they get along really well , lol…That little guy really looks like he could use a good buddy 
And your orange kitty looks exactly like my Mouse did , such a pretty kitty  And how nice of him to share the food with Johnny , lol...


----------



## happybleats

lol..that kitty is the tom kitten left over from our last litter..he loves Tracy our bottle lamb!! he plays with her tail when she is being fed...and Tracy will nudge at him as well...: ) The first night Johnny was here he about pounded the poor kitten!! but now he likes having him around : )


----------



## dnchck

happybleats said:


> well we decided it doesnt matter if he is ponly, hinny or mule lol...( although I admit a hinny would be cool!! or even a mule) I think he will be around a while...
> I didnt get back out this afternooon...tried to do toomuch too soon after the flu kicked my butt lol..


i had a small shetland pony that looked just like this little guy when i was a teen. We had three and the smallest one looked just like him..he was precious
! so glad you have this little cutie!


----------



## happybleats

> so glad you have this little cutie!


Yah..me too..Goat Hiker also thinks he is a pony who has alot of maturing to do...Im ok with that too...


----------



## goathiker

If your friend has any suspicion at all that he is a mule, make sure to geld him ASAP. They can get very dangerous quickly. Geld before a year old for sure.


----------



## happybleats

We sure will...hes getting gelded either way : )


----------



## goathiker

Mule or Hinny?

by Betsy Hutchins

At first glance a hinny seems to be a mule, but on closer inspection the hinny is more subtly like a horse. The hinny's head and face are often more horselike; the ears are usually shorter and sometimes rounder than a mule's ears.

The hinny usually has a fuller tail and more horselike limbs and feet than the mule, and its body is more like that of a horse. In temperament, the young hinny favors the donkey, tending to be gentler and less nervous than the young mule. Hinnies are more likely to neigh like a horse than to bray. But, as with all equines, their voices are distinctive to the individual animal.

Neither the mule nor the hinny is simply half horse and half donkey, but is an individual animal with completely blended characteristics, plus a few new ones belonging only to itself and not found in either parent.

Horse

Betsy Hutchins was secretary of the American Donkey and Mule Society


----------



## SusanP

I picked up on this thread because of your mentioning donkey in your original post. We have been asked to take in a mini donkey and are seriously considering it. 

Now I know this is a goat forum, but I'm trying to find out from people who actually own donkeys what's involved in their care. 

We don't have horses or any other equines, so this is all new to me. This girl is a real sweetie and is tugging at my hearstrings, but as she is a rescue I want to make the decision that's best for *her* ie I don't want to say yes and then find that she really doesn't fit in well on our farm, or that we don't have time to give her what she needs.

We thought we could put her with our NDs. She's a bit big for a mini, but not a standard size, somewhere in the middle. Very sweet and gentle personality, oh and she may be pregnant too! 

I've been reading everything I can find but so much conflicting information. Do they *really* need worming every 8 weeks? How do I manage goats and donkey together if the goats have free choice hay and the donkey needs to not be overfed? Do I have to scoop donkey poop and if so, what do I do with it...pile it in a corner, haul it away every day? Can I manage her feet myself or do I need to have a farrier in every few weeks? 

I would love to give this girl a nice home, but don't have a clue what I need to know. Can anyone point me in the direction of a good donkey forum perhaps? :roll:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

*Donkey Forum* is a helpful place, similar to TGS


----------



## SusanP

Thank you, I will check it out. I knew there had to be one but it wasn't showing up in search results. I should have know to ask on a goat forum! ;-)


----------



## happybleats

Susan, when we first got donkeys we never worked with Equine. Donkeys are very adaptable...once they trust you, unless you do something to break that trust, its forever. I started with just a mom and baby pair and now have nine! I love them...they are my peace when things get too noisy...I can walk out back and have all nine follow me ..any way...here is a good place to read on care and training...do keep in mind that once she gets close to foaling she needs her own space...they can get a bit testy as you can imagine...My mini Jenny ran with my goats until it was her time to foal...and she did very well...the problem is she didnt hardly leave the hay bale and got too fat. DOnkeys diet is not like a horse...they are more goat like in the sense of what they prefere to eat..what a horse would starve on a donkey thrives...donkeys dont need grain unless late gestation and in milk...they tend to get fat easy and the fat rolls do not go away...ever...( oh how I know how that feels lol)
I love this link...and have learned alot to get my shy girls ready to handle..
http://calkinsart.net/donkeyinfo/vldonkclinic.html

its good you are making sure you are right for the mini...many tend to jump feet first with no planning...best wishes


----------



## happybleats

Had Timothy in the pen with Johnny and me today...both behaved well..Timothy wanted to sniff and Johnny would have none of that so Timothy ate poop and I petted Johnny lol..not a bad first run :roll:


----------



## Karen

So glad someone else mentioned the Hinny possibility! I definitely think Hinny with a Shetland being the pony side of the equation, that big belly is sooooo Shetland-ish!


----------



## goathiker

I tried to breed a burro/Shetland Hinny many years ago...It seemed about impossible. It's no wonder they are rare. If the donks will even breed the pony studs, they end up not taking most of the time.


----------



## happybleats

Yep..Hinnys are rare...I read something about the chromosomes that direction make it hard to concieve...which I find strange since it can happen with a Jack and mare ...but something about it being a Stallion and a Jenny mess with things...Im not science major, I hope that doesnt show Blahahaha


----------



## goathiker

It's because donks have less chromosones...To make it really simple when you mix a mare's egg with a Jack's sperm there is a matching chromosone for each one in the sperm to fuse. The egg will become fertile even if some DNA is blurred or not even fused. When you go the other way there is left over "junk" DNA that has no where to attach. The egg can't do anything with it so it kind of floats around messing things up.


----------



## happybleats

That makes sense to me...Im not a loss cause after all LOL...Thanks Jill...you are a good teacher!!


----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats said:


> Had Timothy in the pen with Johnny and me today...both behaved well..Timothy wanted to sniff and Johnny would have none of that so Timothy ate poop and I petted Johnny lol..not a bad first run :roll:


Sounds like a good first play date  Im sure Timothy was just trying to find out more (or taste) about his new found friend , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats said:


> Yep..Hinnys are rare...I read something about the chromosomes that direction make it hard to concieve...which I find strange since it can happen with a Jack and mare ...but something about it being a Stallion and a Jenny mess with things...Im not science major, I hope that doesnt show Blahahaha


I don't know how rare Hinnys are in your areas , but around here , they are a dime a dozen , especially the ones that predict the weather...:roll:


----------



## goathiker

Are you talking about Hinnys or Hineys Laura :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Are you talking about Hinnys or Hineys Laura :lol:


:ROFL: Dont get me started &#8230;&#8230;.these weather people should be flipping burgers in MC Ds or somewhere , lol..:hammer:


----------



## happybleats

Johnny is warming up quite nicely : ) loves a good neck and cheek rub...hes still not keen on Timothy being friends...lol..but maybe soon...


----------

